# Cabellas nonsense



## yadi627 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thought I would show up early and get in line at Cabelas but I was not 1 of the first 600 people already standing in line like a bunch of cattle. They are acting like cabellas is the second coming..lol
I'll wait a month till the novelty wears off

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard they were selling tickets to get into the different departments ??


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I give you credit for even driving there. Never could understand that waiting in line for a grand opening or for sales. The ones that really get me are the morons that camp out in front of a store before the holiday season


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard they were selling tickets to get into the different departments ??

After you paid the main admission of course :lol:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Isn't this new one a mini-Cabelas, like 1/4 the size of Dundee or less? Would be extra obnoxious to wade amongst that crowd for a watered down version of the store.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

yadi627 said:


> Thought I would show up early and get in line at Cabelas but I was not 1 of the first 600 people already standing in line like a bunch of cattle. They are acting like cabellas is the second coming..lol
> I'll wait a month till the novelty wears off
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
I like cabela's.
Where else can you drive an hour to where everything you want to buy is 95% of the time currently out of stock but they can have it for ya the next day!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> I like cabela's.
> Where else can you drive an hour to where everything you want to buy is 95% of the time currently out of stock but they can have it for ya the next day!


Isn't that the truth.

Last time I went to Dundee, I wanted to get some rod building supplies for a unique blank that I want to build. It is unique enough that I don't wnat to buy the componets via catalog, I want to see what I'm buying. Imagine my surprise when the guy tells me they eliminated their rod buidling department, now your only choice is the catalogue. Ugh!

Always seems like they have a lot of stuff I don't want, and nothing that I need.

I am looking forward to the Grandville store opening so I can order stuff, have it delivered there and then look at it before I seal the deal.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> I like cabela's.
> Where else can you drive an hour to where everything you want to buy is 95% of the time currently out of stock but they can have it for ya the next day!



Yes I agree with your statement !


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

And....who else like their pricing ??

:tdo12: I have at times trouble swallowing the tagged prices.


----------



## Brightman (Jan 9, 2011)

I like it when they have something in there ad and when you get there the first day of the ad I am told they don't have it and don't think they will ever have it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

on a call said:


> And....who else like their pricing ??
> 
> :tdo12: I have at times trouble swallowing the tagged prices.


Looked at some pack rods "on-line" reduced to 104 something. Went to Dundee Sunday and it was 149. Be sure to shop the website before pulling the trigger! 

I did get it at the web price, but it took a while. So between the shipping and the sale, I saved 1/3.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Rasputin said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Last time I went to Dundee, I wanted to get some rod building supplies for a unique blank that I want to build. It is unique enough that I don't wnat to buy the componets via catalog, I want to see what I'm buying. Imagine my surprise when the guy tells me they eliminated their rod buidling department, now your only choice is the catalogue. Ugh!
> 
> ...


Wow - another 10 minutes down the road to Netcrafrt and you could have bought anything you want from the store at catalog prices...........


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

on a call said:


> And....who else like their pricing ??
> 
> :tdo12: I have at times trouble swallowing the tagged prices.


 
I agree.
Its alot easier to pull the trigger online if its an actual Cabelas product or just order whatever i need thru an area shop.
The one in Dundee is really just a tourist trap for soccer moms who's husbands hunt and fish.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

FishingJoe said:


> Wow - another 10 minutes down the road to Netcrafrt and you could have bought anything you want from the store at catalog prices...........


 
Now you tell me!

Never heard of them, I have searched a few of the on-line stores and have not been happy with the details they provide about their products. 

I'll look up Netcraft.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

How far down Tittabawassee Rd. is Cabelas from Gander? Just curious.:coolgleam


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

about 1/4 of a mile....Bet there is no line there:lol:


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

3 billion dollars is sales. They must be doing something right??!!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I never go to the Dundee store anymore all purchases from Cabela's are done on-line for me. They almost always have some type of shipping specials going on like $5.00 or free with a certain amount spent that sure beats spending $50.00 in gas for the round trip.


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Rasputin said:


> Now you tell me!
> 
> Never heard of them, I have searched a few of the on-line stores and have not been happy with the details they provide about their products.
> 
> I'll look up Netcraft.



If you look them up the full name is Janns Netcraft in Maumee Ohio. First class place imo.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

The young guy who is head of customer service at sag cabelas was very helpful today and definitley knows his stuff. Waaaay better than the yahoos at that other store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> Now you tell me!
> 
> Never heard of them, I have searched a few of the on-line stores and have not been happy with the details they provide about their products.
> 
> I'll look up Netcraft.


I grew up with Netcraft within a bike ride of home at 14. Used to get some great deals. They gave me stuff.  

You know the kid that hangs around helps where he can...that was me.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Where are they?


----------



## Jeffery.herrera (Feb 7, 2013)

Never been to cabelas but everyone who has ever been says its pretty nice I prefer to stick to bass pro even tho there prices are just as high as cabelas probably and does cabelas always charge to get in or is it just for the grand opening? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sparty75003 (Dec 15, 2011)

Who is telling you they charged people to get in that's BS 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sparty75003 (Dec 15, 2011)

I was there today for it and they where throwing hats out giving free water pop and coffee out to the people in line 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

sparty75003 said:


> I was there today for it and they where throwing hats out giving free water pop and coffee out to the people in line
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



"WOW" just like the Megalow mart on Hank HIll :lol:


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I am to poor to shop at cabelas. It's sad knowing that I will never measure up to all the other sportsman who shop there exclusively:sad:


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm sorry guys but you're all spoiled rotten. I'm reading complaints like "I'd rather go to franks,northwood, gander mtn, boo cabelas" . My choice for same day sporting goods, the local bait shop that stocks b.s. and the special order turn around is 2 weeks. I'd love to have all that great outdoor shopping, that close together. I love my local bait shop but having the option to look at the stuff I want to buy in person would be real nice sometimes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Bitch, bitch, bitch.....


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

When I first moved to Ann Arbor I was looking forward to living close to the Dundee Cabelas. It only took two visit until I realized the place is overrated. They push their crap brand, the sales people are generally rude and don't want to admit that they are sales people. The gun department guys are just jerks. I had met some helpful/friendly salespeople. 

Also they got rid of all their ice fishing gear way too early. Now I try to only support the local shops in the Lake Michigan ports that I am fishing. However, I do buy online from Cabelas and Bass Pro when they have deals and shipping specials online. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

X2, my buddy was there and like he said bad day in line beats good day at work.


----------



## Gillchaser (Sep 23, 2008)

I myself only shop online at Bass pro, they have the best customer service, hands down! They also have six pay. Take six months to pay your item off......I will tell ya all something that comes in really handy when you dont want to fork out $400 bucks for a new fishfinder, or hunting suite, I have used it several times and it is very nice. Cabelas wants you to sign up for their visa which is bad news! Bass Pro no strings attached just click the six pay after you sumit your online order and WOW your done and they will even ship to store for free and you can walk in pick it up at the front desk and walk out, it's that easy. Bass Pro Shops for me all the way!


----------

